# Stihl ms 261 c m tronics won’t start



## drgibby (May 26, 2018)

So it’s been working fine for the winter season. Bought used gone through 3 tanks of gas. Cut for about 20 minutes The other day and couldn’t start it back up. Filled gas and oil bought new spark plug wouldn’t start. If It did when I would pull the trigger it died. Let rest for an hour tried to start again wouldn’t start, held trigger and safety started was able to finish my work turned it off the. Wouldn’t start again. Let rest for a day and was going to try and reset the carb but it wouldn’t start. Ideas? Thought? I’m thinking I need to take it to a dealer. I can’t even get it started now.
Thanks for help. Mods please move if in wrong spot


----------



## Tree94 (May 27, 2018)

Check the piston for scoring...
How old is it. Is it a bad coil? 
Or it’s that shitty carb they got in the m tronics. Hate em


----------



## drgibby (May 27, 2018)

Honestly I’m not sure how old it is. I bought it used off this site and I never did ask how old it was. Piston looks good no scorching. I pulled spark plug and tried to see if I’m getting a spark. Nothing. Disconnected the negative got a spark. Reconnected the negative still sparking. It’s now sparking consistently so I went to try and start it. It started for about 2 seconds then died.


----------



## Tree94 (May 27, 2018)

Seems to me like bad coil..
But I'd wait till someone else chimes in on it, could be a variety of issues


----------



## drgibby (May 27, 2018)

So update today since I’ve had time to tinker and watch YouTube videos all day, I get a constant spark I didn’t the first time because I didn’t know I had to ground the plug. I can not start it in choke position. It will start if I run it wide open. It starts better if I run it wide open and the air filter off. Nothing I do will get it to start the way it is suppose to.

No idea what it will start to do once it gets hot.


----------



## CacaoBoy (May 27, 2018)

drgibby said:


> I can not start it in choke position.


My MS 241 will not start in the choke position, but does readily start in the on position. The owner's manual indicates to use choke only when it is cold -- not just the saw but also the air temperature. When I am working the air temperature is always between 75 and 82 degrees. Perhaps the starting procedure you used during the winter months is not needed/appropriate during the warmer weather?


----------



## drgibby (May 27, 2018)

CacaoBoy said:


> My MS 241 will not start in the choke position, but does readily start in the on position. The owner's manual indicates to use choke only when it is cold -- not just the saw but also the air temperature. When I am working the air temperature is always between 75 and 82 degrees. Perhaps the starting procedure you used during the winter months is not needed/appropriate during the warmer weather?



I could see that being true but it still should not need to be run full open on the trigger to start. A regular start in the on position when warm temp wise and air temp would make sense. Good idea though


----------



## Jeffsaw (May 29, 2018)

Hole in the fuel line maybe? I’ve heard that problem can mess up a good saw.


----------



## benjo75 (May 30, 2018)

Fuel filter? Clean carb? Fuel line? If you get any moisture in the fuel tank the fuel filter will stop up and it will act very sluggish.


----------



## drgibby (May 30, 2018)

Hmm all good ideas im hoping to get a chance over the weekend to trouble shoot. I think i will drain the fuel mix up some new fuel put on a new air filter run some carb cleaner through it and see if that tends to help.


----------



## benjo75 (May 30, 2018)

Catch the old fuel in a dry water bottle of other clear container. Then you can see if there's any water settling in the bottom.


----------



## drgibby (Jun 15, 2018)

things have been crazy busy i still haven't had time to do any of this. Hopefully ill get to it soon


----------



## ArcheryZone (Jun 21, 2018)

Replace Fuel Solenoid on carb. clean fuel tank and replace fuel filter. The solenoid is leaking fuel by, causing it to flood. Or at least this is my opinion without hooking it up to a MDG1 (computer at the dealer).


----------



## drgibby (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks for the help everyone. Replaced the air filter, intake filter and drained the old fuel. took carb out cleaned it up put in good fuel and starts great now! Appreciate the help!


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Jun 23, 2018)

Sounded like a dirty carb


----------

